# Amnesty at 50: Concert series



## Crosseyedpianist

*Amnesty at 50​**Concert series​*_"Individuals can make a difference. But united as Amnesty, we are so much more powerful."​_
Two concerts at St John's Smith Square, central London, given by acclaimed British pianist James Lisney to highlight the fiftieth anniversary of Amnesty International, which exists to promote human rights and works worldwide for the release of prisoners of conscience, to secure fair trials for political prisoners; and seeks an end to torture, extrajudicial executions, 'disappearances' and the death penalty​.

*October 20th, 7.30pm
*Chopin - Two 'Nocturnes', Opus 62
Schubert - Sonata in G, D 894
Lutoslawski - 'Grave'*
Chopin - Sonata in g, opus 65*

Joy Lisney* - violoncello
James Lisney - piano

*November 16th, 7.30pm*
Liszt - 'Harmonies poétiques et religieuses' nos I-IV
Schubert - `An die Musik` - twelve celebrated songs*

Lorna Anderson* - soprano
James Lisney - piano

For further information, including links to venue, please visit www.jameslisney.com

Donations to Amnesty International can be made at the concerts, or by visiting www.justgiving.com/JAMES-LISNEY​


----------



## Crosseyedpianist

Joy and James Lisney brought serenity and seriousness to their 'Amnesty at 50' concert at St John's Smith Square, with music by Chopin, Schubert and Lutoslawski. Read my review for Bachtrack.com here


----------

